

The funding platform for open-source software. - alexknowshtml
https://www.bountysource.com/

======
duncan_bayne
Interesting site :-) It'd be nice if there were an easy way to search for a
particular language or framework ... something front-and-center rather than an
impressive-looking collection of bounties in areas that are of no interest to
me.

~~~
corytheboyd
We definitely have that idea in mind, you need to be able to filter these
bounties sanely :) Filter by bounty amount, repo languages, bounty age, etc.

